# NREMT Site Down?



## Fbarba123 (Oct 5, 2010)

Is anyone else having trouble totally accessing the NREMT site? 

It won't even load and says there is a server error?


!>:!?>!?


----------



## 18G (Oct 5, 2010)

I tried to access it earlier and got the Server Error... and just tried it again... its off-line for some reason.


----------

